# Login on Problem



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

I am writing this post on my IPhone as I am having problems login in from my laptop, and this is the only way that I can see
to communicate with someone.
Does anyone on the forum know why I am having problems.
I says that my login is successful then jumps back to the login screen.
Please can someone check for me as to wether the problem is with the Forum or with my laptop.
Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I had the login loop but a reboot of the laptop fixed it. Some people have had to clear their cache and/or cookies from their browser.

Also:

As for problems of logging on, Jae suggested to:
open a Command Box (Start/Run/ and type in cmd)
When the black box opens, type in the following:
Ipconfig /flushdns
That will clear your cache. Restart IE / Firefox. Also, clear your cookies from the TT Forum, that helps also!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

brittan said:


> I had the login loop but a reboot of the laptop fixed it. Some people have had to clear their cache and/or cookies from their browser.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


Yep had to do the same. Clear all your cookies and cache and it should work fine. At first I thought they just didn't want me back!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] then it worked and I could log in [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank Guys,
I will try your recommendations when I get home


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

davida-p said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > I had the login loop but a reboot of the laptop fixed it. Some people have had to clear their cache and/or cookies from their browser.
> ...


Thanks Guys, I have just followed your recomendations and it worked a treat [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

So far using Chrome on Mac Snow Leopard, I have had to do this twice. I hoping that its just a coincidence and it'll let me stay logged in! :lol:


----------

